

Jimmy Wales on Desert Island Discs (radio Interview) - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05vstzl

======
DanBC
IMO he comes across well in this interview. I fist-pumped when he mentioned
the arbcom case about punctuation - I use a similar case when I describe how
sub-optimal some bits of Wikipedia are.

